
Need help Computer screen goes black after a while - tamlikestohack
So, I have an hp and after using it for a while the screen goes black. The computer is still running, yet the screen fades to black. What should I do?
======
WheelsAtLarge
[https://www.ifixit.com/Answers/View/379051/Computer+screen+b...](https://www.ifixit.com/Answers/View/379051/Computer+screen+blank+out)

this link might help you. I had the same problem and it was a faulty backlight
power inverter

------
simonblack
Have you looked at the power-save settings in Control Panel?

------
apotatopot
Try turning it off and on again.

